# 1970's Simplicty 5HP briggs and stratton 130202



## jnorst (Jan 24, 2012)

I have an older Simplicity that I got from my father in law, it was his fathers. This is a 5HP briggs and stratton engine with an electric start. 

I have replaced the old gas with new and added some seafoam into the tank. I can't seem to get it to idle smoothly, and the 1 time that I did get it to idle smoothly the engine bogged down and died once I started blowing snow ( 3-4"). 

Does anybody have any suggestions on what to do to make this thing run? it seems to be a great snowblower, very heavy, and made to last. I would very much like to get this running correctly. 

Thank you


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

you need a carb rebuild. good news is carb kits for that one are cheap and very easy to do.

short on time , i will give a more detailed explanation in a little while.


----------



## jnorst (Jan 24, 2012)

td5771 said:


> you need a carb rebuild. good news is carb kits for that one are cheap and very easy to do.
> 
> short on time , i will give a more detailed explanation in a little while.


 
Thanks. I changed the spark plug, seemed to help some. This is an extremely dumb question...but how do you change the oil and clean the carb?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

First thing to do is get any model # off you engine and carb. Bring the #'S down to a dealer or just look up # on line and get a carb rebuild kit. There are some good you tube vids on how to rebuild them.
On changing the oil run your blower for 10 min to get the oil warm. Then on the base of the engine block there is eather a square bolt or you drain it from the fill by tipping the blower on it's side.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

for oil in the pics attached... dark brown plug on the bottom is the drain, larger round plug up higher on the engine with the 2 stubs sticking up is the fill. tilt the macine to the side when draining otherwise it will soak the whole machine.

or you can buy a 1/4 pipe thread nipple from a plumbing supply or hardware store that is about 4 or 5 inches long to get it to drain away from the machine.

your carb should look like the one in the picks there is a plate on one side with 3 or 4 screws, 1 slotted screw (needle valve) on the other side on top of a hex nut. all has to come out.

for the rebuild .... 69 ariens has a good idea, if you have never done one watch some videos first.

to get the proper rebuild kit you will have to look back on your machine.....after 130202 there should be more numbers, referred to as spec numbers, usually in the format of 0235-01 or something like it. most kits contain the parts for more than one carb so not all parts will always be used.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

sorry about the vague response with the lack of info. describing how to rebuild a carb step by step is a lengthy process. i knew i had a site somewhere that did it with great illustrations. it just took me a while to remember where it was. the link is below. it shows what it looks like but still watch a few videos. a couple points to remember, compressed air is great if its available, when putting the jet back in. put the hex nut into carb first without the needle valve in it. if the needle valve is in when you screw it in it may bottom out onto the seat and damage both.

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Briggs and Stratton Tank-mounted Pulsa-jet Adjustable Carburetor - Horizontal Crankshaft Engine


----------



## jnorst (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks alot guys. took the carb apart tonight and it seems to run like a top. Now I just need some snow to try it out for the full workout


----------

